# The Great British Bake Off



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone been watching this? I find it interesting (if a little masochistic) to see what sumptuous, magnificent pies, cakes, buns and loaves are being cooked up by the non-diabetic smug-ocracy! All those lovely things that they don'e have to think twice about, apart from when they think 'that was yummy, another helping for me please!'  

Like me before diagnosis, it never even enters their heads what it might be doing to their blood sugar levels, thanks to their perfect, functioning pancreases! Now, it's more of a nostalgia trip! Still, it does have the lovely Mel and Sue as hosts


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah love it i like mel and sue very funny girls,i catch up with it on Sunday when its repeated.Last weeks was particularly tough for the contestents,my fave is mary-anne she always makes such homely food.What about that young guy Rob he is lucky to still be there


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yeah love it i like mel and sue very funny girls,i catch up with it on Sunday when its repeated.Last weeks was particularly tough for the contestents,my fave is mary-anne she always makes such homely food.What about that young guy Rob he is lucky to still be there



I really can't believe Rob is still there - another cock up and he must go. I think he should have gone last week - half the time his stuff has just fallen apart!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I really can't believe Rob is still there - another cock up and he must go. I think he should have gone last week - half the time his stuff has just fallen apart!



I know this week that poor asian lady was very unlucky,she did some good stuff but just seemed to make mistakes at every turn.
MMM did you see those little choccy buns Mary Anne made to die for 

actually cant remember who went was it her or that other guy Ian lol x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Steff said:


> I know this week that poor asian lady was very unlucky,she did some good stuff but just seemed to make mistakes at every turn.
> MMM did you see those little choccy buns Mary Anne made to die for
> 
> actually cant remember who went was it her or that other guy Ian lol x



They sent both of them packing last week! Yes, the Asian lady should have stayed, she did some beautiful little cakes the week before with flowers on


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't worry Steff, I won't let on who goes!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Northerner said:


> They sent both of them packing last week! Yes, the Asian lady should have stayed, she did some beautiful little cakes the week before with flowers on



Ahh yes you now reminded me,bit of a shock but nevermind,next week Janet or Jo to go I think......it looks good next week the larger lady with glasses runs off crying,dont tell me why though cause i guess your watching it now lol


haha thank you Alan you gentleman


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 6, 2011)

Compulsory viewing in our house. So many disasters this week!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Compulsory viewing in our house. So many disasters this week!



Dont you go saying anymore Mike or ill demand my nearest guess to your hbA gift early


----------



## grufflybear (Sep 7, 2011)

Very much a nostalgia trip,  feels a bit like some sort of therapy though; How much can I watch without feeling a twinge of temptation    Thought the one who had the oven on defrost and produced a tray of half raw soggy messes had a lucky escape !

Perhaps somebody will commission a series of cooking shows based on good diabetic diet... my rather smug self thinks that the non-diabetic population could benefit greatly too !


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Sep 7, 2011)

Even though I dont cook myself I love cookery shows. My personal fave is come dine with me, I was actually wondering whether a diabetic had participated. It would be interesting viewing.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2011)

glitteryredshoes said:


> Even though I dont cook myself I love cookery shows. My personal fave is come dine with me, I was actually wondering whether a diabetic had participated. It would be interesting viewing.



Yes, it has been suggested several times here over the years that a diabetic taking part would be a very good way of educating the nation about what we can and can't eat, and the particular problems of eating to suit your blood sugars. The dishes prepared by the non-diabetic contestants would also be interesting as it would reveal what non-Ds consider appropriate for a diabetic


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Sep 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, it has been suggested several times here over the years that a diabetic taking part would be a very good way of educating the nation about what we can and can't eat, and the particular problems of eating to suit your blood sugars. The dishes prepared by the non-diabetic contestants would also be interesting as it would reveal what non-Ds consider appropriate for a diabetic



I bet it would be salad, and a heck of potatoes!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 11, 2011)

Arghhhhh theres golf on and no bake off,whats a girl to do,,iplayer here i come lol

ahhh its working in internet explorer but not mozilla, cool off to watch it now


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2011)

Well caught up in the end and knew Ben would be going after the second test,poor bloke had no look, Im looking forward to watching Sunday as its pies m m m hope mary anne does well


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 13, 2011)

booo! Jason's gone - had a bad week though!


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> booo! Jason's gone - had a bad week though!



Oh well no need to watch it Sunday then


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 13, 2011)

This show makes me SOOOOOOOOOO hungry!


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> This show makes me SOOOOOOOOOO hungry!



Why Mike lol ???




oops thought you said angry lol  ....


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 13, 2011)

Steff said:


> Oh well no need to watch it Sunday then



there's another surprise in there!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2011)

OoOOo YOU were right Caff thats a shock, mind I could see why Jason went and Rob as well, just so pleased Mary Anne is still in, there pork pies looked MMMMM.

Cant wait till next week for the cheesecake and prefiteroles yummy yummy

Its definetly a womens win


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 18, 2011)

Steff said:


> OoOOo YOU were right Caff thats a shock, mind I could see why Jason went and Rob as well, just so pleased Mary Anne is still in, there pork pies looked MMMMM.
> 
> Cant wait till next week for the cheesecake and prefiteroles yummy yummy
> 
> Its definetly a womens win



I love baking but only just started to watch this! Methinks I need to do catch up! I have made an outstanding 'Lilt' Cheesecake(pineapple and grapefruit) and only last weekend made profiteroles but with toffee sauce rather than chocolate, they didn't last long in my house so must have been good! 

Think I'm gunna head off now and bake some coffee eclairs! I got the baking bug!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> I love baking but only just started to watch this! Methinks I need to do catch up! I have made an outstanding 'Lilt' Cheesecake(pineapple and grapefruit) and only last weekend made profiteroles but with toffee sauce rather than chocolate, they didn't last long in my house so must have been good!
> 
> Think I'm gunna head off now and bake some coffee eclairs! I got the baking bug!!!!!!!!



Right! Everyone round Suze's house!  I loved the pie episode, pies are the food of the gods


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Right! Everyone round Suze's house!  I loved the pie episode, pies are the food of the gods



Hell yeah those pork pies looked just scrummy,wish I could of reached into the tele.Give me  pork pie over a sweet any day


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2011)

Steff said:


> Hell yeah those pork pies looked just scrummy,wish I could of reached into the tele.Give me  pork pie over a sweet any day



When I was up in Skipton last week we got a truly magnificent pork pie from a Champion butchers - my brother-in-law couldn't praise it highly enough, and it definitely got the thumbs up from me! 

http://www.drakeandmacefield.co.uk/


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> When I was up in Skipton last week we got a truly magnificent pork pie from a Champion butchers - my brother-in-law couldn't praise it highly enough, and it definitely got the thumbs up from me!
> 
> http://www.drakeandmacefield.co.uk/



Any chance of you getting there before any meets coming up? Bag full of some of those delights would be highly appreciated LOL


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

Profiteroles and cheescakes tonight!


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Profiteroles and cheescakes tonight!



Wonder if Shelley and Lou will be watching


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2011)

Alan was it any good tonight? dnt give too much away xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

Steff said:


> Alan was it any good tonight? dnt give too much away xx



Yes, it was excellent  Such a shame that any of them have to leave when it gets to this stage as they are all wonderful! I have my ideas for who might win it though  Couldn't help thinking when the judges were tasting stuff how much I would need to bolus for some of the stuff!


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, it was excellent  Such a shame that any of them have to leave when it gets to this stage as they are all wonderful! I have my ideas for who might win it though  Couldn't help thinking when the judges were tasting stuff how much I would need to bolus for some of the stuff!



LOL Alan
Well ive championed Mary Anne(1st) all the way but I do think Holly(2nd) is good also.Joe makes to much mistakes Tasmin the same and the old gal cant remember her name well she is good so will say 3rd place to her.


----------



## Tumble (Sep 21, 2011)

I love this programme.  The OH is out at footie so I get to sit down and chill and have full control of the remote.  I love how rustic and messy Mary Anne's food is, the old girl has grown on me, I love how dizzy she is.  I bought the book yesterday so will be baking this weekend.


----------



## cookiez (Sep 23, 2011)

I really wanted some of those cheesecakes... almost droooooling at the TV!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2011)

cookiez said:


> I really wanted some of those cheesecakes... almost droooooling at the TV!



It's definitely a kind of masochism watching programmes like this!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2011)

Semi finals and pastry tonight!


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

Alan how do you do it hehe, was just typing myself x 

I think Joe to go tonight. yay i can actually watch it as not footy on


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice to see into there home life a little


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2011)

Steff said:


> Nice to see into there home life a little



Yes - I think Janet might win it actually, and I fear Holly will go tonight...


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes - I think Janet might win it actually, and I fear Holly will go tonight...



Yeah,you know who I think but she does like to push herself all the time, when Mary Anne was spatulating that choccy onto the tin I was drooling


----------



## RHepton (Sep 27, 2011)

It's an addictive show, kind of agree Jo is prob gonna be in trouble, think Holly is prob the most skilled, but if I could eat any of there food it would be Mary-Ann's


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

RHepton said:


> It's an addictive show, kind of agree Jo is prob gonna be in trouble, think Holly is prob the most skilled, but if I could eat any of there food it would be Mary-Ann's



High five Hepton  definetly the week they did the pies 2 weeks ago, wow her pie was amazing

And now Mary anne has made a big error grr


----------



## Donald (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you see how butter they putting in to the pastry's blimey


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah my eyes were on stalks lol

Poor Janet is having a mare today, last in the blind taste and etc


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

Dont think Jo is going anywhere tonight


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes - I think Janet might win it actually, and I fear Holly will go tonight...



Well well Alan tonights result has blown that out of the water hehe.


----------



## RHepton (Sep 27, 2011)

Steff said:


> High five Hepton  definetly the week they did the pies 2 weeks ago, wow her pie was amazing
> 
> And now Mary anne has made a big error grr



Hehe yeah good old homely rustic stuff, Mary-Ann's should be safe but weird choice of flavour for her croissant, fear for Janet now I like her just throw it all together and see what happens attitude


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well well Alan tonights result has blown that out of the water hehe.



Shows how much I know! Jo's final round saved her, I don't see Holly as the eventual winner, but hard to predict!


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Well down to the final 4 i think tonight or is it 3 i cant remember.Hope Mary Anne is faultless tonight


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well down to the final 4 i think tonight or is it 3 i cant remember.Hope Mary Anne is faultless tonight



Just three of them left!  Are you watching tonight, or the repeat (just so I don't give it away! )


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Just three of them left!  Are you watching tonight, or the repeat (just so I don't give it away! )



Tonight thank goodness for no football x


----------



## RHepton (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to tonight's show I'm prob gonna curse Holly or Mary-Ann now but I fear for Jo tonight :-D


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

too much chatting not enough cooking lol


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 4, 2011)

It is torture watching the programme tonight; puff-pastry; fresh cream; fruit yummmmmmmm.....

I know what I'll be dreaming of tonight...


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn it Mary anne was 3rd on the technical challenge


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd love Jo to win it  Think she might!


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'd love Jo to win it  Think she might!



your predictions are terrible haha

I dont get why this is only episode 8/11 thought tonight was the final


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> your predictions are terrible haha
> 
> I dont get why this is only episode 8/11 thought tonight was the final



No, it says the same in my magazine


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> No, it says the same in my magazine



Well very strange , poor Mary had a bad one there.....


----------



## RHepton (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol what do I know, Jo has baked her socks off!!, fair play to her would be a worthy winner


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

RHepton said:


> Lol what do I know, Jo has baked her socks off!!, fair play to her would be a worthy winner



OoO you turncoat hahah


----------



## RHepton (Oct 4, 2011)

I know lol, had a feeling Holly would do it, totally proved wrong


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Well well Alan for once you got it right hahaha.Well done Joe jeez she was lucky


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow simon has his own pie shop,hope joe is successful in the opening of her pattesiree...

well says that posh bird is on with a masterclass on Thursday Mary i think her name is, 

oh just spotted in my tv mag theres 2 masterclass programmes on,still onl makes it 10 out of 11 episodes though


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2011)

Jo really pulled it out of the bag there, but thoroughly deserved! Great how they've nearly all made it their career in one way or another 

Must be three Masterclasses then...


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been watching this every week and was so pleased Jo won tonight, i thought Holly would but wanted Jo, she was such a sweet Essex girl, i did shed a tear


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2011)

carina62 said:


> I've been watching this every week and was so pleased Jo won tonight, i thought Holly would but wanted Jo, she was such a sweet Essex girl, i did shed a tear



Yes, I liked Holly too. She was very consistent, but always lacked something. Jo, on the other hand, came very close to being eliminated, but in the final everything came together for her! It was interesting how she said she wasn't nervous at all that day - I think the others were, and that was why they blew it.

Watching all those cakes, pies and bread over the weeks though - pure torture! Every time the judges put something in their mouths I was carb counting what they were eating!


----------



## grufflybear (Oct 5, 2011)

I have survived the series without drooling down my television screen but the Sacher Torte was just too much.... the bitter chocolate, soft ground almond cake, apricot jam and the soft ganache... oh a dream...   a delicious forbidden treasure... ho hum no I didn't give in to temptation but I went to sleep last night with a silly smile on my face and if the dog was watching he would probably have seen me licking my lips in my sleep


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2011)

grufflybear said:


> I have survived the series without drooling down my television screen but the Sacher Torte was just too much.... the bitter chocolate, soft ground almond cake, apricot jam and the soft ganache... oh a dream...   a delicious forbidden treasure... ho hum no I didn't give in to temptation but I went to sleep last night with a silly smile on my face and if the dog was watching he would probably have seen me licking my lips in my sleep



Ooh yes, actually the carbs might not be too bad in one of those as there was no flour in it...hmmm....


----------



## cookiez (Oct 5, 2011)

Glad Jo won )


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2011)

These masterclasses are just lovely,the choccie roulade MMM


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2011)

Steff said:


> These masterclasses are just lovely,the choccie roulade MMM



I can't bear to watch!  Might have to get me one of those and put in a script for extra insulin...


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I can't bear to watch!  Might have to get me one of those and put in a script for extra insulin...



think i have missed Pauls pork pies grrr.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2011)

Steff said:


> think i have missed Pauls pork pies grrr.



I think so - I missed the beginning too


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2011)

I want a Sachertorte too!


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2011)

Anybody caught the junior bake  off on BBC1?


----------

